# Some tips for installing wood lattice fence



## Kayman (Dec 28, 2010)

There are several things that you need to know and care if you are in the attempt of building a wood lattice fence. People in Sydney before doing any such construction works in their home or yard go for a *building inspection Sydney* building inspection experts provide. This helps them have the best result from their jobs and avoid the maximum possible mistakes during the endeavor. For instance the level of ground where you build the wood lattice fence is important such that if you are working on a slope, you will find more troubles to determine post heights. You should brace the posts temporarily. After that you may run a string with a string level from the top of the downhill post to the top of the post securing temporarily with tape. And now, you may start bringing the uphill end down, checking to see at what point you are reaching level. You could mark at that point of the uphill post and then disassemble bracing, and then make cut.

It is said that you should not install the lattice screen right smack up against an HVAC unit. And while doing this you should make sure that there is plenty of breathing room. This is why because this spacing will ensure easy access should repair work need to be done on the HVAC unit. Also, you should note that you have some options with pressure treated wood, in terms of finish. OR if you are not using a natural thing, you could paint it and then install.


----------

